# Meat and other foods



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

As most of you know the wife and I eat as healthy as we can, Grass fed , no hormone or other chemicals injected or fed to The beef, pork, chicken, and only wild caught fish no farm raised and organic eggs and vegetable's.
So today I am reading an article on foods that can cause cancer, right off they say meat is a big cause. But they don't distinguish between beef, fish, pork, or fowl .Says that if you restrict eating Meat to once a week you reduce your chance of cancer by 30 percent, Hard for me to believe that.
It goes on to say that to make up for the reduction in the intake of protein to eat soy products. WHAT we all know soy is a whole lot worse for you than any meat product.

Further into the article it states that women who have one alcoholic drink a day increase their chance of breast cancer by 15 percent, ok fine lets turn the page, Well look what it says here " a woman drinks 2-3 cups off coffee a day she REDUCES the chance of breast cancer by 30 percent. So my wife says laughingly of course that it means she can sit by the pool and have a few as long as she gets up in the morning and drinks 2-3 cups of coffee she will never have to worry.
Ok who lays awake at night dreaming this stuff up in order to keep their job?
Or it was written by a die hard vegetarian.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Help a brother out while you are at it; are eggs back out, back in, or back out to be in only to be out, gain?

We need to team up to write a book so that we can write yet another book to refute the first book in a few years.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Denton said:


> Help a brother out while you are at it; are eggs back out, back in, or back out to be in only to be out, gain?
> 
> We need to team up to write a book so that we can write yet another book to refute the first book in a few years.


Yep Denton, they now say eggs are good for you. Again.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Read this Denton.
Good Eggs: For Nutrition, They're Hard to Beat


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

On eggs, it all depends.
On commercial operations, where the chickens are packed in tight, farmers feed antibiotics to the hens so illness won't spread and kill the whole bunch. 
And they are not being fed the unmedicated, organic feed our hens eat in addition to kitchen scraps.
Ever wonder why a commercial egg yolk is so pale yellow and runny compared to a back yard egg from a well cared for hen?

As for me, I eat what pleases me. Bacon, sausage, Cheez-Its, Hershey Bars, whatever. Oh, and ice cream!
Plus organically raised beef and pork from a local farmer, our own chickens, deer. We hardly ever buy store bought meat. 
Now, Burger King is a whole 'nother deal! :joyous: Double Whopper w/cheese, fries, and a soft drink several times a month.:armata_PDT_25:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As for me, I eat what pleases me. Bacon, sausage, Cheez-Its, Hershey Bars, whatever. Oh, and ice cream!


who was that marathon runner that died at 35??

I watch (sort of) what I eat... but I figure my time is already determined so if I am eating salad ir is going to have lots of bacon or ham and plenty of ranch dressing


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I eat farm fresh eggs bought from a buddy. They just taste better. I also love to eat venison, dove, duck, quail, turkey and various other assorted critters that I hunt. I guess that's organic right? 

That said I also eat all kinds of crap from the store and restaurants. Not to mention tater chips and canned goods that have ingredients listed on the package that I can't even pronounce... I'm not worried about it. Nowadays everything give you cancer anyways according to the experts.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I just feel better when I eat meats, (beef, chicken, fish), veggies, fruits and less packaged stuff. As little gluten as possible. And real butter. 

Everybody is different I think.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Help a brother out while you are at it; are eggs back out, back in, or back out to be in only to be out, gain?
> 
> We need to team up to write a book so that we can write yet another book to refute the first book in a few years.


Read all the self help and healthy living books available and you will return full circle right where you started.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Read all the self help and healthy living books available and you will return full circle right where you started.


Yep this week coffee is bad for your heart. Next week coffee is good for your heart and fights cancer next week coffe is bad.....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Well no matter what you do your going to die. It's just a question of when your numbers up. Sorry to break the news to you. 

Why stress out all day about food and you "MAY" reduce your cancer risk. Get out and enjoy life while you can. Before you get in a car accident, have a heart attack, stroke, or get shot. I have no plans of being the healthiest person in the nursing or assisted living home.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Everybody is different I think.


You Think,,,ha ha ha ... After hanging around here for awhile...I KNOW everybody is Different..


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

What I've learned is to eat what what feels good to you. When I eat clean I feel better. Clearer mind, regular poops, good strong stream of urine. When I eat crappy I get bloated looking, feel sluggish, get constipated and pee like a chipmunk. 

For me clean eating consists of whole food and nothing processed. Rice, taters, quality cuts of butch meats, fresh veggies and fruit, whole grains and oats, beans and fresh fish. I feel good when I eat that way. 

Dirty eating is processed sandwich meats, wonder bread, fast foods, cheap frozen burgers, the list is endless. I get water retention feel like shit if it goes on for too long. So guess what I do more? 

Pay attention to your body, it's telling you everything you need to know. Just listen. 

And f$&k those reports. They are just trying to keep us scared off balance and drive certain prices up, stifle competition or just distract us. Kinda thinks we have eating meat since the beginning. The change is in how the animals are raised, the hormones and the GMO crops they are regulated to eat. Thanks to Bush. This BS Happens all the time. And people keep falling for it. Just like they keep buying the same f$&king song over and over again. Don't take my word for it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> What I've learned is to eat what what feels good to you. When I eat clean I feel better. Clearer mind, regular poops, good strong stream of urine. When I eat crappy I get bloated looking, feel sluggish, get constipated and pee like a chipmunk.
> 
> For me clean eating consists of whole food and nothing processed. Rice, taters, quality cuts of butch meats, fresh veggies and fruit, whole grains and oats, beans and fresh fish. I feel good when I eat that way.
> 
> ...


TC, I totally agree with you, except on the chipmunk peeing where I am uncertain do to my limited experience with Alvin and gang...... I assume you mean more often than normal? Interesting if so..... a potential prostate relationship?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Hell, I stopped listening to all this garbage about cancer causing foods. First it's bad for you and your going to die. Then, sorry we made a mistake, that won't kill you but this will. They don't know really. I eat what I like in moderation.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> TC, I totally agree with you, except on the chipmunk peeing where I am uncertain do to my limited experience with Alvin and gang...... I assume you mean more often than normal? Interesting if so..... a potential prostate relationship?


Lol no, no experience with Alvin et al. What i mean is i dont have a nice strong stream of urin that sounds like a moutain stream in spring. Its constrcted and dont flow as nice. Too much junk in my system bogs me down in just about every way. Except the solider standing gaurd in the morning. Thank god for that


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My good friend TacticalCanuck just hijacked the Too Much Information Train! :laughhard:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^^ Yes, and we still don't know what he has going on with those damn chipmunks!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I like T C eat the way I do because I feel better , have more energy. when I am in situations where I cannot eat as I do such as on trips I feel yuck. It is not because I fear cancer hell I have battled that twice and at my age I am more into being able to walk 3-5 miles each day and how good I feel. If cancer were to come back I will do the battle again, win , lose, or draw, I have had a good productive and happy life.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Too many variables with environment and diet to get crazy over one or two studies. You need research but moderation in all things as the old Greek saying goes. Stay as natural as reasonably possible.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

http://www.who.int/dietphysicalactivity/media/en/gsfao_cmo_070.pdf

The above is from an Australian beef industry human-person-being..

Animal foods | World Cancer Research Fund International

An echo of the WHO red meat cancer report, with intake recommendations.

Take your pick. Just like eggs, coffee, and masturbation, the health effects will be reported differently depending on whom is generating the study.

My opinion, you would have to be living CLEAN to worry about a couple steaks a week and a few daily slices of bacon.

Screw the WHO anyway.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm gonna like you X.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

XMULE said:


> http://www.who.int/dietphysicalactivity/media/en/gsfao_cmo_070.pdf
> 
> The above is from an Australian beef industry human-person-being..
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you. Self interest for the love of profit is how all these things seem to be twisted.

The kleenex and lotion industries toot masterbation as very healthy and good for us.

Same as the condom industry promotes freer sexual promiscuity because its now "safe"

Or the movie theater over salts its ppcorn to promote drink sales.

The list is virtually endless.


----------

